# Burton ' Step On ' leash



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Petrichor said:


> Just read some of the recently updated information regarding the Burton 'Step On' biding system from their website and it states under the FAQ section;
> 
> 
> "Do i need a leash?
> ...


.
The leash would attach to your front boot, you clip it on once you start riding and detach it when you are done. Prob take 3 seconds each time. You dont need one for your back foot.
also the resorts might require one for any type of step-on/in binding.
This is a non issue really, unless you really hate leashs.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I?m hoping this is just a CYA (cover your ass) from burton. I would hate to have a leash on my setup.


----------



## Petrichor (Oct 5, 2017)

70'sskater said:


> .
> 
> This is a non issue really, unless you really hate leashs.


Depends how fiddly they are.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

In MA leashes are actually a requirement for all snowboards by law. Jiminy Peak is the only place I've ever seen it enforced.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Petrichor said:


> Depends how fiddly they are.


.
https://www.burton.com/us/en/p/burton-web-leash/W18-108171.html#

not really fiddly, it snaps together pretty easily. Like foobar stated its really more of a resort policy. whether the lifties enforce it is another discussion. But some places could require you to have a leash with strap bindings.


----------

